# (50 Cent) Or (the Game) Whos Better?



## CHICAANDTOMMY (Feb 7, 2007)

Please Vote..and Bye The Way Rate My Dog A 10!!!! 1st Vote Goes To 50 Cent..gggg G-unit


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

who's the game?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I say Fifty Cent.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think there both terrible and there music helps sterotype black america. if your gonna go hip hop then go brother ali, talib, pharo, or the greatest of all rrakim, this is of course jmo


----------



## CHICAANDTOMMY (Feb 7, 2007)

*Lol Rakim,*

There Old School, And We Have Had Others Like The Wu Tang Clan.they Are The Best Of All Time.. Dr Dre, Snoop Dog, Eminem,pac, And Many Others. I Dont Like Krs One, But Even They Were Better Than Rakim .. Thanx For Writing Do.


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

just one question... why are we focused on fifty cent and game? they're both "two-hit wonders".......... Tupac, Wheezie, DMX, Jay-Z, Juvenile.... that's who u need to have on ur ipod  oke: :cheers:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol krs one is good but better than rakim.. WOW. and who are you saying is old school i just saw talib over the summer at a show. heres a short list that everyone should check out. Black star probably my favorite hip hop album ever, mos def, pharo monch, ugley ducking, people under the staris, J5, eyeda, sage francis, every album by common, the roots and many many more, hip hop is close to dead you wont find anything but sterotypes and ignorance on TV most of the time.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Eric B and Rakim, Sugarhill, Grandmaster Flash, Doug E Fresh, LL.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

tazmaniak24_6 said:


> just one question... why are we focused on fifty cent and game? they're both "two-hit wonders".......... Tupac, Wheezie, DMX, Jay-Z, Juvenile.... that's who u need to have on ur ipod  oke: :cheers:


oh yeah,dmx has done a world of good for the apbt....not!!
he got busted for 13 counts of animal cruelty regarding the way he kept his apbts....
as for hip hop,i like necro,the geto boys,wu/tang,gravediggers but i dont listen to it much any more...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> oh yeah,dmx has done a world of good for the apbt....not!!
> he got busted for 13 counts of animal cruelty regarding the way he kept his apbts....
> as for hip hop,i like necro,the geto boys,wu/tang,gravediggers but i dont listen to it much any more...


lol yeah i was thinking the same thing, kind of hard to take care of your dogs when your a crackhead. dang i havent heard the ghettoboys in awhile, i think im gonna have to get soe vinyl out tonight lol.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Common is the big poo. Who sings the hip hop is dead song? Not sure of the name, but it goes "If hip hop should die before I wake, put an extended clip inside of my AK, go to every station murder the DJ?" I like that song.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

nas,rapping over iorn butterflys"inna godda davida"hehe...
whezzie,grip it on that other level was a cool gb album,as well as there big album with "my mind is playing tricks on me"cool stuff....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm really old school I like when songs make sence. I really didn't understand much of what you all were sayin'.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm really old school I like when songs make sence. I really didn't understand much of what you all were sayin'.


dont feel bad im only 22 and dont understand half the crap thats out right now, dont understand why people enjoy hereing simple nursery rhymed style lyrics about drugs, murder and sex it is kind of funny to me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh good I thought jeez I just turned 39 and suddenly I'm older than dirt when it comes to music. I perfer my songs to tell a story about life, love with a good beat to dance too and make me smile long after the song is done.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree i like socially conscious music


----------



## remy&dro (Oct 31, 2006)

wheezie did you mean eyedea the one that battled sage francis at scribble jam he is nice i like old school battle because i rap. the best freestyle battle of all time is mc juice vs. supernatural wow! i also like ill bill and the weathermen ( cage, aesop rock, copywrite, yak ballz, camu tao, vast aire) cannibal ox, wu tang, boot camp, skillz ( va love). :roll:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

remy&dro said:


> wheezie did you mean eyedea the one that battled sage francis at scribble jam he is nice i like old school battle because i rap. the best freestyle battle of all time is mc juice vs. supernatural wow! i also like ill bill and the weathermen ( cage, aesop rock, copywrite, yak ballz, camu tao, vast aire) cannibal ox, wu tang, boot camp, skillz ( va love). :roll:


yeah, did you see sage battle brother ali?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahah Again I get to vote, I say none..... Megadeth has this vote.....:roll: hehehe


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

remy&dro said:


> wheezie did you mean eyedea the one that battled sage francis at scribble jam he is nice i like old school battle because i rap. the best freestyle battle of all time is mc juice vs. supernatural wow! i also like ill bill and the weathermen ( cage, aesop rock, copywrite, yak ballz, camu tao, vast aire) cannibal ox, wu tang, boot camp, skillz ( va love). :roll:


ill bill necros partner?hes one sick guy...i love that dude....


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

They are both cocky...after awhile can't stand to hear either....Now if you asked who has the better body...HANDS DOWN 50!! lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

50 has some awesome tatoos, but I like Biohazard:curse:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Common is the big poo. Who sings the hip hop is dead song? Not sure of the name, but it goes "If hip hop should die before I wake, put an extended clip inside of my AK, go to every station murder the DJ?" I like that song.


its by nas, chceck out his first album call illmatic its considered on of the greatest hi hop albums ever. catchin me with out a bag of reefer is like malcom X catchin jungel fever.


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

cane76 said:


> oh yeah,dmx has done a world of good for the apbt....not!!
> he got busted for 13 counts of animal cruelty regarding the way he kept his apbts....
> as for hip hop,i like necro,the geto boys,wu/tang,gravediggers but i dont listen to it much any more...


not to say it aint his fault, but DMX probably wasnt the one personally taking care of the dogs, he wuz probably paying a lazy ass to do it for him lol .... AND the post wasnt about how the superstars treat thier animals, it was about various artists and our preferences...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

tell me something i dont know chief......dmx glorifiys dog fighting in his songs and was busted for treating his dogs like shit,this is a apbt site, remember that,he may be a good mc,but he sucks by default because of his actions and the way he keeps his dogs...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> 50 has some awesome tatoos, but I like Biohazard:curse:


LOL, Yeah but I prefer FDJ... Maybe some Stone Sour..oke:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

stone sour rocks but what is FDJ????:snow:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> stone sour rocks but what is FDJ????:snow:


LOL, Full Devil Jacket..Check'em out.
They are alot like Slipknot, Just a little mellower...:cheers:


----------



## DT0284 (Jan 9, 2007)

The game is better then 50 but, when it really comes down to it Jay Z has been the best rapper out there for about 5 years know.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

CANE "dmx glorifiys dog fighting in his songs and was busted for treating his dogs like shit"



I've heard a lot of dmx's songs and I have never heard anything about dogfighting......not to mention you are innocent until proven guilty in this "free country" just being arrested or charged with a crime does not mean you did it.......

Also, you should think about the fact that you are speaking of things you don't really know.....tabloids and news do not tell people the whole or even the true story about anything....they tell you what they want you to hear......the same thing as people telling rumors when you were in highschool the he said / she said  that people want you to hear.....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

maybe a police record tells the truth lol. he was charged with animal neglect


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

oh yeah and found crack parephnelia, i aint sayin he is a crack head but i am deffintly sayin he sure ass hell acts like one,


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cherol said:


> CANE "dmx glorifiys dog fighting in his songs and was busted for treating his dogs like shit"
> 
> I've heard a lot of dmx's songs and I have never heard anything about dogfighting......not to mention you are innocent until proven guilty in this "free country" just being arrested or charged with a crime does not mean you did it.......
> 
> Also, you should think about the fact that you are speaking of things you don't really know.....tabloids and news do not tell people the whole or even the true story about anything....they tell you what they want you to hear......the same thing as people telling rumors when you were in highschool the he said / she said  that people want you to hear.....


dude he had 13 apbts in his back yard,sounds like a millionaire back yard breeder,lol,and he was busted with a crack pipe.is he a decent mc,yes,is he a good apbt ambasador or some body who should be given respect on a apbt forum,absolutly not....


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

cane76 said:


> dude he had 13 apbts in his back yard,sounds like a millionaire back yard breeder,lol,and he was busted with a crack pipe.is he a decent mc,yes,is he a good apbt ambasador or some body who should be given respect on a apbt forum,absolutly not....


First of all I'M NOT a dude...........second of all I am not going to sit here and argue with you about something that 1) doesn't even matter because you can talk about police reports or whatever u want to talk about but that does not prove anything because a police report does not show the outcome of a case nor does it necesarrily depict the truth ( i have seen a lot of people get bull charges)..... and 2) you are talking based entirely on hear say....have u seen wih your own eyes how he treats his dogs....? have u ever seen pics of hem and the conditions they were in .......I'm gonna guess no. once again "inoocent until proven guilty" not the other way around Maybe it was true maybe the truth was distorted point being what right do u have to hate on him or anybody else for that matter when you really know nohing about them ?
( by the way I have seen several of his pits...no they weren't "fighting dogs" (I assume u would know the things to look for) and no they did not look neglected (eiher physically or menally). He used to take them to concerts and keep he backstage. They were true to standard pits and might I say gorgeous ones a that!

No one ever said anything about him being a good ambassador for apbts. Nor am I defending him.....I'm just saying it's wrong to draw all these conclusions about people when u don't really KNOW anything about them....that's kind of close minded.........


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol this is to much


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Meh, they both suck so lets just agree to disagree...............


----------

